

Why do software projects fail? - hpaavola
http://spage.fi/software-fail

======
gte525u
Crosstalk, which covers defense-oriented software development, did a whole
issue[1] on this a number of years ago. Now to some extent it's geared towards
SEI/CMMI and waterfall crowd, however, even if you don't agree with all the
analysis it's still a good read.

[1] [http://www.crosstalkonline.org/storage/issue-
archives/2006/2...](http://www.crosstalkonline.org/storage/issue-
archives/2006/200606/200606-0-Issue.pdf)

------
Terretta
Tom DeMarco, software engineering process expert, recently decided almost all
these other reasons are distractions from the one true reason software
projects fail: they were started late.

